# Moist Xmas fruitcake recipe



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

Wondering if anyone has a good moist fruitcake recipe Most that I have tried are dry and would like to make a few this year. Thanks


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I made a recipe from Alton Brown called "Free Range Fruitcake" and I made it in December and opened one two weeks ago and it was very moist. You spritz it with brandy (or apple juice) every 2-3 days after baking it - for the first 10 days or so and then wrap it securely. I don't think it matters what recipe you use as long as you spritz it with moisture.

Alton's recipe was expensive to make. I have 20 small 1 lb. loaves ready to give this year that I made last December.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

my recipe!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...-families/422115-fruit-cake-reminder-~~~.html

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Since I took my old blog down, I don't have mine posted now, but here's a copy of it over on my friend Judy's blog at:
Yummy Fruit Cake

It's not a traditional fruitcake, but everyone who tries it loves it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

CJ said:


> Since I took my old blog down, I don't have mine posted now, but here's a copy of it over on my friend Judy's blog at:
> Yummy Fruit Cake
> 
> It's not a traditional fruitcake, but everyone who tries it loves it.


Please check your friend's link. No recipe is posted there -- she just talks about it and links back to your blog which is now a series of music links.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Dang, I'm sorry. I thought she had reposted it. I will try and remember to dig it out and post it the week after next when I am back home (down in LA in the RV at the moment). It's truly wonderful, it uses dried fruits instead of those yucky candied ones, and orange juice as the liquid.

Last year when I made it, I splurged and bought a bunch of the heavy duty miniature baking pans (from King Arthur Flour I think?), baked them up that way, brushed them in brandy and froze them. It was awesome to pull one out of the freezer whenever we wanted.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

my recipe is for a "no bake" fruit cake. My mom has made it as long as I can remember. It consist of melted marshmellows, margarine, graham craker crumbs, condensed milk and a variety of fruit. Longer it stays in fridge the better. Can share exact recipe if anyone is interested. It is really good.....Janet


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Use a pound cake recipe. All that butter keeps it moist.

Then you add all your fruits and once it is baked, you soak cheese cloth in either brandy or rum and wrap the cake up. Then you wrap in plastic wrap and then in foil. 

Into the fridge it goes. Every 3 weeks, you take it out and re-saturate the cheese cloth with more booze. I make fruit cakes about 5 months before I intend to eat them. The longer they cure, the better they taste.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

tallpines said:


> my recipe!
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...-families/422115-fruit-cake-reminder-~~~.html
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!


I was just about to recommend your recipe!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Christmas , is a giant birthday party and for the King of Kings and so this birthday cake should be fit for a king. We should as tradition call's for that we go all out in splendour & lavishness and use up our most prize fruits & nuts, and what's a birthday party with a little nip of Spirits to celebrate this joyous day and this cake fits the bill. Please enjoy MM

Christmas cake
Â© Mountain Mick Blake 1994 

4 eggs 
1 Â½ cups brown sugar 
Â¾ cup vegetable oil 
3 Â½ cups self raising flour or (3 Â¼ cups plain flour +2 teaspoons baking powder + Â½ teaspoon baking soda) 
1 Â¼ teaspoon ground cinnamon 
Â½ teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1 Â¼ pinch allspice 
Â½ cup of rum
1 cups fine candied citrus peel 
Â¾ cup raisins soaked in 1 cup rum 
Â¾ cup chopped walnuts or pecans
Â¾ cup Brazil nuts 
Â½ cup crystal pineapple pieces, 
1 cup of crystal cherries

Beat eggs with sugar in a large bowl until very light. 
Beat in oil. In another large bowl, combine or sift flour with baking powder, soda, cinnamon, nutmeg & allspice. Stir flour mixture into egg mixture just until combined. Stir in rum, citrus peel, raisins (drain them first this liqueur is yours to enjoy), pineapple & cherries. Spoon into a buttered large baking pan were it leave at least 3 cm after the mixes is put into it, lined with parchment paper- or use a tube pan. Bake in a preheated 180CÂ°/350FÂ° oven for 50- 60 minutes or until a cake tester comes out clean as it can take 1 hour & half some times. Cool for 15 to 20 minutes remove from the pan and Ice (Frost) with Royal Icing .


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Soak your fruit cake with RUM after making it and it will stay moist 
A few shots over the top and it is and it is SOOoooooo Good Enjoy


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I'll ask my mom for her recipe. No alcohol required, and yummy. I hate the fruit part, so I pick around it.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Well Mountain Mick if you are using royal icing how about putting some marzipan (almond paste) under the icing and have a real English Christmas or wedding cake...mmm yum!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I can help out with CJ's fruitcake recipe. You KNOW I love all your recipes, CJ!  

CJ&#8217;s Yummy Fruitcake

This is not your mother&#8217;s fruitcake. Rather than dark and spicy (good too!) this one is light, fruity and sumptuous all at the same time!

Fruit:
6 cups diced dried fruit of your choice (I used dried apricots, cherries, figs, dates, and cranberries)

Enough brandy to cover the fruit, or put it in a bag and vacuum seal the air out, so much less brandy is needed.

Cake:
1 cup (8 ounces) unsalted butter
2 cups (14 ounces) sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
4 large eggs
3-3/4 cups flour (16 ounces &#8211; all purpose, unbleached)
1 cup (8 ounces) orange juice
2 cups (7-1/2 ounces) broken walnuts or pecans

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees. Lightly grease three 8 x 4 loaf pans, or use 8 mini loaf pans.

In a large bowl, cream the butter and sugar and add the baking powder, salt and vanilla; mix. Beat in the eggs one at a time. Stir in the flour alternately with the orange juice.

Drain the fruit and stir in along with the nuts.

Spoon the batter into the prepared pans. They should be about three-quarters full. Bake the cakes for about 60 minutes (45-50 minutes for mini loaves). They will be golden brown in color, and a toothpick inserted into the center will come out clean.

Remove the cakes from the oven, cool for 10 minutes and remove from pans. Brush with brandy. When completely cooled, wrap well and let rest at least 24 hours, or up to a month, brushing with brandy weekly.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yay Callie! Thank you, now I won't have to retype it! Now I'm craving a slice already, it's become my hands down favorite dessert.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

You're very welcome! Thank YOU for all your great recipes! I'm glad your friend's blog has the pictures, since I didn't think to save the picture along with the recipe, so people can see how yummy it looks. I have to admit, though, in your picture it looked even better, if that's possible, lol.

I was a die-hard fruitcake hater until I tried yours, and I love it. It has become a new Christmas tradition at my house.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm thrilled you like it . I don't care for "normal" fruitcake either.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I love "normal" fruitcake if it's the real thing. So much real dried fruit with just enough cake to bind it together and absorb the brandy. I used to be the official drizzler into the tins each year that my mother made. By Christmas they were heavenly.

I do think though that it'll be fun to try CJ's recipe this year. If I don't like it I can always give it away....


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

tallpines said:


> my recipe!
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...-families/422115-fruit-cake-reminder-~~~.html
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!


Karla dont care for fruit cake, but I love a good one. She said she'd make me one.

Any preference in the brandy for this?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

BobbyB said:


> Karla dont care for fruit cake, but I love a good one. She said she'd make me one.
> 
> Any preference in the brandy for this?


The only time we buy any brandy is for the fruit cake.
A bottle lasts 3 - 4 years.

Since I buy it so seldom, I tend to spend a tad more.
I usually get Christian Brothers.......but a cheaper brand may be just as good.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

kudzuvine said:


> my recipe is for a "no bake" fruit cake. My mom has made it as long as I can remember. It consist of melted marshmellows, margarine, graham craker crumbs, condensed milk and a variety of fruit. Longer it stays in fridge the better. Can share exact recipe if anyone is interested. It is really good.....Janet


My SIL (who passed a few years ago) made one using crushed grahams, light Karo syrup, raisins, and nuts. Sometimes, she'd add candied fruit, but I preferred it without...delicious!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I can help out with CJ's fruitcake recipe. You KNOW I love all your recipes, CJ!
> 
> CJâs Yummy Fruitcake
> 
> ...


This is similar to the golden Christmas Cake my mother used to make except she added candied citron and soaked the fruit in brandy overnight to plump it up. Delicious! Brings back memories.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

No credit to me, it's all CJ, lol! Glad it brought back good memories. I was just happy I could pass on the recipe. 

I also bought Christian Brothers brandy last year. It's a sort of mid-level brandy, but there are a couple of varieties, and I bought the more expensive one.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have fruit marinating now! I'm home again for a couple of weeks and all this talk of fruitcake got me craving it! Although to be honest, I'd be just as happy leaving the cake out of it, and spooning up the brandy soaked fruit.... LOLOLOL


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Discovered my "Mother's California Fruitcake" is basically the Farm Journal Kitchen's Fruit Cake Delicious, another version is Joe Bednerz' Christmas cake. It's a light batter, not too sweet, with whole nuts and fruit that's sure to convert the most resolute fruit cake haters. I use medjool dates cut in half length wise.

1 1/2 cup sifted flour
1 1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
5 large eggs, beaten
1 tsp. vanilla
2 pounds pitted dates (do not chop)
3 pounds nuts (whole Brazil, macadamia, pecans or walnuts)
8 oz. marachino cherries (cranberries work too)

Sift dry ingredients (first four) into a LARGE bowl, stir in nuts and fruit. Combine eggs and vanilla, mix in.
Spoon into 3 greased loaf pans (fills 8 1/2"x4 1/2 "x 2 1/2 ") or any smaller pans. Bake in slow oven (325) about an hour.
It doesn't need any brandy, but you can if you like. I made a rum syrup glaze once that worked great. My mom set cherries in the top with more walnut halves it's really a pretty cake to give and doesn't need aging but keeps well. 

Christian Brothers is a fine brandy to use; around here we all keep a bottle of E & J (Ernest & Julio Gallo) V S (Very Special) in the pantry for snakebite - it's made in Modesto, California, still good farm country.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That sounds delicious! I think I'm going to have to bake me some fruitcakes this weekend, I can't hold out much longer for that fruit to marinate! LOL

The nice thing about vacuum sealing the fruit and brandy is that in a day or two it's just like fruit that's been marinating a month or two.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

Some where around the 1st of November, I bought the fruit and a bottle of brandy to use in Tallpines recipe. 

I used a bit extra brandy and vacusealed it and Karla used it today to bake the cakes.

I know it gets better after it sits a while, but I had to try some anyway and it is excellent.

And Karla, who said that she doesnt care for fruit cake has had 2 pieces.

It is a great recipe.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

BobbyB said:


> Some where around the 1st of November, I bought the fruit and a bottle of brandy to use in Tallpines recipe.
> 
> I used a bit extra brandy and vacusealed it and Karla used it today to bake the cakes.
> 
> ...


Everyone loves it ~~~~~~
But even Karla?
Wow! Just WOW!


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

tallpines said:


> Everyone loves it ~~~~~~
> But even Karla?
> Wow! Just WOW!


Dont know about the WOW, but she really balked when I asked her to make them for me. 

There is what could be a problem. I think if I eat too much I'll get a buzz. But it sure is good.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's the recipe for the UNBAKED Moist Fruit Cake:

1 box graham craker crumbs ( I put mine through food processor)
2 sticks margarine
40 large marshmellows....melt margarine and marshmellows
...pour over graham cracker crumbs
Add 1 can condensed milk....stir well the above
Now add your fruit..Marashchino cherries, raisins, coconut, nuts, dates - whatever you like.
Place in a container lined with wax paper and refrigerate. Last months in fridge - but it won't last long..enjoy and MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE.....Janet


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Janet, that sounds like it would be a great easy recipe for someone who doesn't cook much or is intimated by tradiational fruitcake, but would still like something special for the holidays. I'll pass it along to my DIL, lol, thanks!


----------

